
Show HN: Struggling with a life decision? - stressninja
Struggling with a decision?
Connect with one of our trained Coaches who will help you think through tough decisions and analyse choices so you can move forward confidently, knowing you’ve made the right choice! www.stressninja.com
======
mgberlin
If you're going to offer tiers, you should differentiate them somehow. What do
I get at diamond that I don't at silver?

